# Snap ring plier alternative?



## SLinBend (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm in the process of tearing down my back up fork - '03 Rock Shox Psylo. At the base of the inner fork tubes there are 2 snap ring washers (on each respective leg) that need to be removed. The RS manual calls for snap ring pliers to do so. I don't got 'em, and they cost 20 bucks. Doh! Any idea of a way I could remove these suckers w/out this special tool?


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

SLinBend said:


> I'm in the process of tearing down my back up fork - '03 Rock Shox Psylo. At the base of the inner fork tubes there are 2 snap ring washers (on each respective leg) that need to be removed. The RS manual calls for snap ring pliers to do so. I don't got 'em, and they cost 20 bucks. Doh! Any idea of a way I could remove these suckers w/out this special tool?


Are they the type with two little holes that you squeeze together?...You could trying two little picks but that is almost always a bust. Snap ring pliers are so handy , and removing the rings is one of the few time I ALWAYS wear safety glasses. Those GD things can become airborne almost instantly and man they shoot !!!
Tony


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

There really isn't any viable substitute for 'inside' type snapring pliers. There are auto parts stores that loan tools for free with a refundable deposit (Autozone comes to mind), so I'd check that out first. Remember to install the rings with the sharp side facing outward.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

*Look around......*

Some snap ring pliers are 20 bucks, some are 50 but there are plenty under $10. These are $3.95, yeah I know you would have to pay shipping but its just an example.

These cheapies are fine for limited use, look at the auto parts stores, Walmart, Target, Home Depot, etc. Heck maybe even Sears.

http://www.toolsource.com/ost/produ...8688&mscssid=EXR6BX023C7A9JUN4Q842R92C8500439


----------



## SLinBend (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info/ideas. Never even thought of going to the autoparts store for the tool. I'll check it out.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

I use pointy needle-nose pliers. Careful not to shoot the snap-ring into a mystery corner of your carage.


----------

